# Inflating tyres



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Just went to check my motorhome at its storage compound, and found a couple of the tyres are a bit deflated. When I tried to inflate one of them using one of those jump start/compressor gadgets, I struggled to get any air in and gave up after a few minutes, for fear that the thing would conk out.
I have two questions. Firstly, are motorhome tyres usually much harder to inflate than car tyres?
Second, would you recommend using the aforementioned gadget (for a bit longer than I tried), or is there some other solution out there?
My motorhome is still sitting there, and I need to find a means to get the tyres in order when I go back. I would rather not call the AA for something like this.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's the shear volume of air that is the difference as well as higher pressure. A racing bicycle tire only 20mm across might take 110 psi with a hand pump but a 225 75 16 michelin would killl you :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BONAIRE-D...Air_Tools_and_Compressors&hash=item484c662de9

£23 at Costco if you know a member?


----------



## sanandreas (Jul 26, 2008)

*motorhome tyres*

My tyres need just over 75psi and I use a cycle pump with a gauge on it to keep them topped up - one of those long ones that you hold with your feet and press with your hands - I think they are called 'Track Pumps'.

Mine cost me about £12 most cycle shops will sell them.

Doesn't take long to add 5 to 10psi to them if necessary. 
My normal 12 volt inflator would only inflate to 50 psi so I don't carry it anymore.

Roy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

sale on at Maplins
http://www.maplin.co.uk/air-compressor-38197

(although the one Techno points to is prob a better buy . . . and is the one I've got for the van


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

vicdicdoc said:


> sale on at Maplins
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/air-compressor-38197
> 
> (although the one Techno points to is prob a better buy . . . and is the one I've got for the van


I bought one just like this at Aldi quite a while back. Haven't used it much but it coped with 80psi on my last van - eventually.


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far. 

Unfortunately, I don't know any Costco members Techno, but get the idea that I probably need a more powerful unit. At least it's reassuring that I am not the only one to struggle with this.

Thanks again.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We bought one of these:

http://www.paddockspares.com/pm981-portable-12v-compressor.html

Paddock PM981 The most powerful portable air compressor in it's class, with a huge 50 lpm at 30 PSI output. Will easily pump a large Land Rover size tyre from 15 PSI to 32PSI in 1.5 minutes.

Spec:

Maximum Air Flow: 72 litres per min
Maximum Voltage: 13.8v
Maximum Amperage Draw: 30A
Maximum Working Pressure: 150PSI
Maximum Restart Pressure: 200PSI
Maximum Ambient Temp: 60degC
Minimum Ambient Temp: -55degC
Maximum Duty Time Cycle: 40 mins at 40PSI at 24degC

£36.00 plus Postage and VAT










We have a fused waterproof 12V accessory socket on the side of the trailer.










Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bijgouder said:


> I struggled to get any air in and gave up after a few minutes, for fear that the thing would conk out.


Hmmmmmmmm???

If the pressure in the tyre was low, just about any compressor or pump would put some air in, albeit quite slowly (as has been mentioned).

Are you sure you shoved the connector on hard enough to depress the little pin in the valve? Some connectors are very stiff to put onto the valve _(and a swine to get off!)_ and if the pin is not depressed you can wait forever but no air will go in.

If there is a pressure gauge on your compressor it should show a reading as soon as you close the lever to lock the connector onto the valve.

I much prefer the ones with a screw-on connector. *Very *much easier to use - could be worth looking for that sort if you need to buy new.

Dave


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I use a Halfords digital tyre inflator for 55 and 65 psi, no problems. It just takes a wee bit longer than my wife's wee city car but it gets there in the end.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also have one similar to the cheapish one shown is a few posts above, it cost less than £10, did the job, but was slow.
Now I also have a better one, it was with a new car my daughter had with no spare wheel.
The first thing I did was get her a spare and I nicked the pump which came with the car.
Made a few alterations and it works fast and well.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grath said:


> Now I also have a better one, it was with a new car my daughter had with no spare wheel.


Thanks for the reminder - must order a spare wheel for our car. :wink:

Slightly off topic, but a useful hint. The new car has a *** lighter socket in the boot. "_What for_?" thinks I.

It's because the electric cable on the compressor is too short to reach the rear wheels from the socket in the front. Wouldn't it have been cheaper to make them a bit longer!!

Worth checking the cable if you carry a compressor - ours needed lengthening for the motorhome, and it kept blowing the *** lighter fuse. :evil: I fitted a pair of crocodile clips so I can connect it to the jump start terminals under the bonnet. Works fine now.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Zebedee - Worth checking the cable if you carry a compressor - ours needed lengthening for the motorhome

The cable on my comressor is ok for the front wheels but around 8 - 9 feet short for the rear wheels.

Is there any type of connecting extension available, between the front socket and the end of the compressor cable, that can be used?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Now I also have a better one, it was with a new car my daughter had with no spare wheel.
> ...


 Don't know about a boot socket, but it makes sense it is for a compressor.
I lengthened the cable on ours and I always use it from the engine cigarette socket and not the leisure battery socket or I run the car along side.
Another thing is, I nearly always run the engine while pumping as it could be a large drain.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I use one of those 'jump start/lights/ compressor ' thingies as the power source along with a 'stand alone' compressor.

Very handy in inflating my 'flat' tyres on the trailer when I need to go to the tip.

tony


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

bijgouder said:


> Just went to check my motorhome at its storage compound, and found a couple of the tyres are a bit deflated. When I tried to inflate one of them using one of those jump start/compressor gadgets, I struggled to get any air in and gave up after a few minutes, for fear that the thing would conk out.
> I have two questions. Firstly, are motorhome tyres usually much harder to inflate than car tyres?
> Second, would you recommend using the aforementioned gadget (for a bit longer than I tried), or is there some other solution out there?
> My motorhome is still sitting there, and I need to find a means to get the tyres in order when I go back. I would rather not call the AA for something like this.
> ...


Sorry if this is obvious, but some connectors have a little lever that needs to be open when you push it on the valve, then push it over 90 degrees once on to hold it there and seal it. If you push it on with the lever already over it won't go on far enough to open the tyre valve or seal?



Techno100 said:


> A racing bicycle tire only 20mm across might take 110 psi with a hand pump but a 225 75 16 michelin would killl you :lol:


If it doesn't kill you, it will certainly do away with the need for the racing bike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Is there any type of connecting extension available, between the front socket and the end of the compressor cable, that can be used?


Hi Keith

I cut and stripped the cables. Slid on some bits of heat shrink tubing *before :roll: * soldering on an extension to the cable.

I didn't have a plug and socket handy, and needed to use the compressor urgently. It works fine, but a removable extension would be more convenient - it's a bit of a rat's nest when put away.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A couple of snap connections at different parts of the cable should be safe enough for an extension.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Is there any type of connecting extension available, between the front socket and the end of the compressor cable, that can be used?


http://www.maplin.co.uk/cigarette-lighter-extension-lead-1056

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hama-Extension-Cable-Cigarette-Lighter/dp/B007M6NI18

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_384305_langId_-1_categoryId_165489

A compressor may have too big a current draw for these though? Extending the airline might be a more efficient idea?


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

My Fiat Ducato X250 motorhome came with the aircompresser/fix it kits instead of a spare wheel, (we brought a spare wheel).

If you unscrew the cartridge as per instruction on the side you can use it as an air compressor.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I use the compressor that came with the van (part of the fix and go kit) quite regularly to top up the tyres. Yes it does take a little while but gets there in the end. I always do it with the engine running as the compressor takes a fair drain from the battery also the extra couple of volts with the engine running means the compressor runs faster too..


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The Legrand socket on the trailer is nominally 16A, the compressor is marked at 30A, but in practice it's fine, and we made the extension lead in the pictures to ensure we could reach all the trailer wheels plus the Discovery if required.

Peter


----------

